# June Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (26 May 2009)

With only three more trading days until the end of the month it's time to start thinking about your entry for the June stock tipping competition! 

The competition leader this month is AussiePaul72, whose selection *ABMY* has achieved a very impressive 100% return so far during May. MS+Tradesim is currently in second place with *CER* and is sitting on an equally impressive 93.18% gain. Rounding out the top three this month is rub92me whose stock *LRL* has gone on to see a price increase of 84.93% during the month so far.

The stock tipping competition this month is once again proudly sponsored by Stator-AFM. Stator-AFM is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. Stator enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, Stator is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, Stator has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between June 1 and June 30.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Sunday May 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## nunthewiser (26 May 2009)

BDM 

thanks joe


----------



## ColB (26 May 2009)

MEL Thanks Joe


----------



## son of baglimit (27 May 2009)

nms

thanks


----------



## Sean K (27 May 2009)

STB please Joe.


----------



## nulla nulla (27 May 2009)

GMG thanks Joe


----------



## explod (27 May 2009)

My old faithful RNG thanks Joe.


----------



## jonnycage (27 May 2009)

avx please joe,
cheers


----------



## jonojpsg (27 May 2009)

I'll try BMY please Joe


----------



## bigdog (27 May 2009)

MEO thanks Joe


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (27 May 2009)

TZL please.


----------



## Lucky_Country (27 May 2009)

ADI Thanks.

Off its lows oil price rising and never does any good when AgentM tips them !!!


----------



## investorpaul (27 May 2009)

BBI again thanks


----------



## Mc Gusto (27 May 2009)

IAS thanks Joe

Thanks

Gusto


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 May 2009)

MOS again please Joe.

I'm off to Kazakistan to help a mate out, so won't be posting after the weekend.

gg


----------



## Ashsaege (27 May 2009)

IAU cheers


----------



## johenmo (27 May 2009)

MIG again pls 
Thanks


----------



## explod (27 May 2009)

explod said:


> My old faithful RNG thanks Joe.




May I change to URL please Joe, it was just relisted for trade today.

cheers explod


----------



## Sean K (27 May 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> MOS again please Joe.
> 
> I'm off to Kazakistan to help a mate out, so won't be posting after the weekend.
> 
> gg



First South Africa, now Kazakstan.

What are you, a hit man?


----------



## glads262 (27 May 2009)

NDO thanks


----------



## pan (27 May 2009)

FAR thanks


----------



## Mc Gusto (27 May 2009)

Mc Gusto said:


> IAS thanks Joe
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gusto





I think i called it too soon...

damn it!!

Thanks

Gusto


----------



## YELNATS (27 May 2009)

BLY thanks.


----------



## Agentm (27 May 2009)

good pick yellow nuts

i'll go lum for no other reason than its on my watchlist and adi is taken


----------



## drillinto (27 May 2009)

EQN
Thank you JB.


----------



## Gerkin (27 May 2009)

GGG, for me please.

I just sneak in with 0.30 post per day


----------



## grace (27 May 2009)

AGS thanks - must be some news coming in one of these days and the price of U308 staying buoyant.


----------



## Bushman (27 May 2009)

ENB please


----------



## beamstas (27 May 2009)

TRY
cheers


----------



## sammy84 (27 May 2009)

SRL please


----------



## springhill (27 May 2009)

TOE toro energy thanks


----------



## trillionaire#1 (28 May 2009)

NDL thanks Joe
im feeling lucky this month


----------



## Green08 (28 May 2009)

MPA Danka Joe


----------



## TheAbyss (28 May 2009)

AAR


----------



## Flip (28 May 2009)

TAM


----------



## jono1887 (28 May 2009)

CER


----------



## Diewlei (28 May 2009)

SAY, bout time for them to come back

Thx


----------



## CarbonSteel (28 May 2009)

SDL thank you sir.


----------



## Apollo_kk (28 May 2009)

KEY for me


----------



## GumbyLearner (28 May 2009)

PLA cheers Joe


----------



## Miner (28 May 2009)

CVN for me Joe and thanks

I wanted to have AGS but with computer access down for a month and saw Grace has outsmarted me .

I heard the MD of AGS and its business prospectives in recent Uranium Summit in Perth. I am pretty sure Grace you will repeat performances like you did for KAR and LNC


----------



## db96 (28 May 2009)

BCN thanks


----------



## Naed (28 May 2009)

RWD thanks


----------



## white_goodman (28 May 2009)

MDT cheers


----------



## Muschu (28 May 2009)

EXT please Joe


----------



## Mickel (28 May 2009)

LNC again please Joe. That ann. will surely come soon.


----------



## Dowdy (28 May 2009)

VIR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 May 2009)

EXM thanks Joe


----------



## bluelabel (29 May 2009)

BPH Please Joe

:bier:

blue


----------



## noirua (29 May 2009)

DYL please Joe, thanks


----------



## snowbum (29 May 2009)

I wish to enter June competition. How do I do it? Please advise. Thanks   Snowbum


----------



## Kez180 (29 May 2009)

ZYL Please :/ I'ma gambling man...


----------



## the barry (29 May 2009)

BMN please. Thanks


----------



## adobee (29 May 2009)

GDN for me please ...


----------



## bandicoot76 (29 May 2009)

*Re: Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2009*

QHL for jun tipping comp please mate


----------



## bandicoot76 (29 May 2009)

QHL for me please


----------



## Trader Paul (29 May 2009)

GDY ..... looking for a couple of positive time cycles
to give this one a lift ... 

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## sam76 (29 May 2009)

RED please


----------



## Real1ty (29 May 2009)

Well someone's going to have to take the punt, so it may as well be me.

NXS


----------



## inenigma (30 May 2009)

RAU thanks Joe


----------



## skc (30 May 2009)

ETC thanks Mr Blow

P.S. I assum entries from those who only have 1 post (and hence ineligible) are still up for grabs?


----------



## Go Nuke (30 May 2009)

wow thebarry...cant believe noone picke Banners before you 

I will take *POH* plz Joe.

I know nothing about them but the chart looks ripe to me. Maybe not in the right sector to win it for me though...but a bit of fun


----------



## CoffeeKing (30 May 2009)

FMG for me - Thanks Joe


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 May 2009)

Another dart at ANO please.


----------



## So_Cynical (31 May 2009)

*EVG* - EnviroGold...thanks Joe

Ive a feeling POG will hold up over June and with all this positive market sentiment, reckon 
that some of these Gold speckies may run.

EVG has a very low risk, well advanced project in the Dominican Republic.


----------



## czwutl2000 (31 May 2009)

cnp thanks


----------



## nathanblack (31 May 2009)

WHC

thanks


----------



## legs (31 May 2009)

PRU please


----------



## Euler (31 May 2009)

CFU .. thank you


----------



## surfingman (31 May 2009)

AQD Thanks


----------



## rub92me (31 May 2009)

SAE please


----------



## JTLP (31 May 2009)

All the good ones are taken!

I'll have MAK thanks joe =)


----------



## Family_Guy (31 May 2009)

I don't need to win this for 2 years now i have my prizes. Thanks for that, Joe. 

Anyways, i'll have *ARU* pls.

Cheers.


----------



## pilots (31 May 2009)

I am hoping for AZZ.


----------



## billv (31 May 2009)

Joe 
UGL please


----------



## AussiePaul72 (31 May 2009)

I'll give MEP a shot this month thanks Joe! Good luck to all


----------



## craigj (31 May 2009)

lod


----------



## Aargh! (31 May 2009)

MLX please Joe

YT beat me to EXM and someone else my second choice of RAU, grr!


----------



## refined silver (31 May 2009)

PGM thanks Joe.


----------

